# Quieres ser mi amante / novio



## Luthien_Vardamir

Como se diria en frances: Quieres ser mi amante?
No me refiero especificamente a amante de aventura o de delis, sino a un amante de amor.


----------



## araceli

Voulez-vous être mon amant/amoureux?
Amant es amante y amoreux es enamorado, un poquito más suave...  
Esperemos las opiniones de los expertos.


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola al principio puedes decir ; 
veux-tu sortir avec moi ?, veux-tu que l'on se revoit ?
es decir : ¿quieres salir conmigo?  /   ¿quieres que nos veamos ?

Tras un tiempo puedes decir o mejor dejar a entender ; 
desire tu être mon amour ? est ce que tu m'aimes ? o :  tu m'aimes ?
¿ deseas ser mi amor ? ,¿ me quieres ?

Si deseas mas frases ( hay tantas variantes ) mejor las pones en Español ...

Saludos y buen fin de semana.


----------



## Luthien_Vardamir

Muchisimas gracias!!


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Una pregunta:

¿Mi traducción literal está errada?

Gracias.


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Araceli , está muy bien tu traducción literal, pero es muy raro decir "vous" usted..en amor.

Bueno en españa tampoco se dice mucho  : ¿ quieres ser mi amante ? más bien :
¿piensas que te vas a enamorar? o ¿ te estas enamorando?  en Frances : 
*Pense tu que tu vas tomber amoureux ?* .* Est tu en train de tomber amoureux ? *
Feminino ; *amoureuse *.

Salut et bonne fin de semaine.


----------



## araceli

Hola
A mí me encanta cómo suena el vous, no me di cuenta del tuteo, ahora caí.
Gracias Francisco y feliz fin de semana para vos también.


----------



## NeNa21

Hola! Soy nueva por aca,  queria saber como le puedo preguntar a un chico  
"me gustas mucho ¿Quieres ser mi novio? Te quiero..."
Como puedo decirlo? Muchas Gracias  
Nena


----------



## Grekh

Je t'aime beaucoup, tu veux être mon petit ami?, Je t'aime.


----------



## dariush

mon petit ami? c'est la premiere fois que j'entends cela, ici en Quebec on utiliserait le mot "chum" pour un gars et "blonde" pour une fille.


----------



## Grekh

Mais le français de Québec a beacoup de differences avec le français de la France.


----------



## DearPrudence

Sí, estoy de acuredo con Grekh, su traducción me parece muy buena.
En "francés de Francia", no conocemos "chum" y" blonde" para novio y novia : decimos "petit ami/petite amie"


----------



## CABEZOTA

"Tu me plais beaucoup... Tu veux sortir avec moi ?" 

"Tu veux être mon petit ami" es la traduccion literal pero no suena natural en francés...


----------



## cassan

Salut,

Souvent j'ai entendu dire : *mon(ma) copin(e)* plutôt que petit(e) ami(e) pour dire que quelqu'un "es tu novio(a)". Et ça m'est arrivé que par exemple dans l'expression: Je te présent mon copin. Je ne savais pas si l'interpréter comme :

Te presento a mi novio o Te presento a mi amigo (amigos sin tintes románticos)

Est-ce que l'adjetif possessif mon/ma pourrait faire toute la différence ?
Je te present mon copin = te presento a mi novio
Je te present un copin = te presento a un amigo

Merci,


----------



## CABEZOTA

Cassan, c'est exactement cela!
un cop*a*in = un amigo
mon cop*a*in / ma copine = mi novio / novia


----------



## mickaël

Salut,



			
				CABEZOTA said:
			
		

> Cassan, c'est exactement cela!
> un cop*a*in = un amigo
> mon cop*a*in / ma copine = mi novio / novia


 
Juste une remarque :
Souvent les personnes qui ont un peu plus que la trentaine parlent plutôt de _petit copain/petite copine_ lorsqu'elles en parlent à des jeunes (les adolescents... en principe).


----------



## cassan

ah, je vois, donc mon copain et petit ami sont la même chose sauf que le premiere est plutôt langage de jeunes.

Merci


----------



## lecu

Hola me gustaria sabe como de dice: ¿Quieres ser mi novia? o quiero q seas mi novia.

Gracias!!!


----------



## totor

*Veux-tu être ma fiancée?*, o también *veux-tu être ma petite amie?*, que es menos formal.

Pero por las dudas espera respuestas nativas.

Y bienvenido al foro, Lecu.


----------



## IsaSol

Hola Lecu,
Pues mira, depende si uno quiere a una chica (una mujer) para que sea su novia para siempre, quiero decir si es una historia seria, o si te refieres a una aventurita.
_Una aventura=_ est ce que tu veux sortir avec moi? Tu veux qu'on se revoit? J'aimerais que tu sois ma "chérie", o algo asì. Se utiliza mucho ma "chérie", mon "amoureuse".
Una historia seria= Est ce que tu veux être ma fiancée? Est-ce qu'on peut se fiancer? Ahora, cuidado: la palabra _fiancer_ es muy fuerte en francés: significa que piensas en casarte con ella...
Ya lo sabes todo.
Suerte!


----------



## lecu

Muy bien pues muchisimas gracias, sobre todo por desearme suerte jaja


----------



## lecu

como ven podria quedar así: 

Est ce que tu veux être ma patite amie? J'aimerais que tu sois ma chérie

Porq si es formal la cosa pero tampoco como para casarme!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

lecu said:


> cComo ven podría quedar así:
> 
> Est-ce que tu veux être ma paetite amie? J'aimerais que tu sois ma chérie
> 
> Porque (nada de lenguaje SMS en el foro) sí es formal la cosa pero tampoco como para casarme!!
> ¡Esto el porvenir lo dirá!


 
Buenas noches, bonne nuit. 

Me he permitido corregirte algunas cosas tanto en francés como en español. Espero que no te moleste.

Au revoir, hasta luego.


----------



## meluska

Bonjour mon amis!!!!
Quiciera que me explicaran un poco lo de presentar a alguien como novio por ejemplo si quiero prensentar a MI NOVIOes mi novio no es mi fience pero tampoco es una aventura es mi novio asi que quiciera cuales son las opciones que tengo para explicar bien porque si digo ma petit ami en espanol se traduciria mi pequeno amigo y no es un amigo , en fin me dengo un desastre mental con esa terminacion de novio y amigo de fiuance y aventura 
me podrian ayudar plzzz!!!!
merci baoucoup!!!


----------



## IsaSol

Hola Meluska
Tu peux dire: Je vous présente *mon copain*. Esto significa que es tu novio.
Si vives con el, puedes decir: mon ami, mon compagnon (=mi pareja).
Voilà.


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Chez moi on dit: Veux-tu /tu veux sortir avec moi? para lo de : quieres ser mi novio/a ? ou tu veux qu'on sorte ensemble ? 
Plus formel: Veux-tu être mon/ma petit/e ami/e?
Et "je te présente mon petit copain"/ Ma petite copine/ "mon compagnon" comme le dit ISASOL.


----------



## meluska

Gracias A Todos!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

(solapar consultas distintas tiene el inconveniente de romper el *hilo* de la discusión...)

Yo querría hacer un pequeño comentario a la pregunta original de *lecu* en este hilo:



> Hola me gustaria sabe como de dice: ¿Quieres ser mi novia? o quiero q seas mi novia.


 
Aunque ya perdí comba (mi última conquista sentimental fue hace 30 años...) estoy por afirmar que no nos ennoviamos por decisión. Al estado de novios se llega paulatinamente, sin uno proponérselo, sin ni siquiera darse uno cuenta: un día, de repente, descubrimos que somos novios


----------



## IsaSol

UFff...Vìctor,
Tienes toda la razon  !!


----------



## yar6

q significa j'ai t'aime beaucoup mon amie??? porfa es urgente!!!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Yar6, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

La urgencia no exime de respetar la ortografía :


> q ¿¿¿Qué significa: j'ai Je t'aime beaucoup mon amie???
> ¡¡¡¡Porfa es urgente!!!!


- Te quiero mucho amiga mía.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

